# Do I need more thermal paste for CPU / cool er install



## Bill_B (Sep 24, 2009)

I am installing duel processor (intel Xeon 2.26) with an intel CPU cooler (intel thermal solution STS 100C)

My question is the back of the heat sink where it makes contact with the CPU has 3 pre-applied thermal paste on it. Is that all that is necessary or do I need to add some more? I purchased 2 small syringes of paste. 

I also need to know what direction the CPU cooling fan should be facing?

thanks


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If you're not planning on doing any overclocking the supplied material is fine. No reason to remove it. I would face the fan so that the air is going towards an exhaust fan.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

The factory supplied paste will work in most cases, so I would try it and don't worry about it unless you have high temps. The stock fans normallly blow down on the CPU cooler.


----------

